#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-28
<RoAkSoAx> clear all
<dennda> Hi. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/80537/
<Myrtti> dennda: dealt
<dennda> Thanks.
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> feels funny being on the swedish ubuntu channel
<Pici> bork bork bork?
<Myrtti> not quite
<Pici> oh, not that sort of funny.
<jpds> björk?
<Myrtti> thats icelandic
<Myrtti> but you knew that
<jpds> Yeah..
<cypherdelic> hello everyone
 * Myrtti pings #ubuntu-de ops
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> cypherdelic: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-de list
<cypherdelic> You mean: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-de list blabla ???
<cypherdelic> Myrtti:
<nalioth> cypherdelic: /msg chanerv access #ubuntu-de list  < press enter key >
<Myrtti> no, not blablabla
<cypherdelic> nalioth: nothing happens then?
<Myrtti> that gives you the list off #ubuntu-de ops
<nalioth> cypherdelic: chanserv is talking to you somewhere. look for it
<Myrtti> should give you the list of #ubuntu-de ops
<cypherdelic> hm
<nalioth> sorry, i need a new "n" key on my keyboard
<nalioth> it's 'chanserv'
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-29
<baali> hey can we get customized ubuntu distro???
<baali> with only packages which we want and they are auto installable....
<jussi01> baali: this isnt a support channel
<jussi01> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jussi01> baali: for further questions please go t #ubuntu
<baali> ok thanx
<baali> sorry for bothering
<jpds> Daviey: Can you please tell me what you think of -uk guy?
<jpds> Never mind.
<Daviey> jpds: which one? :)
<jpds> zbra..
<Daviey> looks vocal..
<jpds> I did !ohmy > on him.
<Daviey> Was he the chap raving about Vista the other week?
<jpds> Dunno.
<Daviey> reading scrollback.. looks like it
<Daviey> Vista prints (and shares) fine.. ubuntu + CUPS + samba = fail is the summary
<cypherdelic> Gr33t5!
<cypherdelic> I got a question: Am I right, that i can take any Distrigution of GNU/Linux, modify it, give it my own name and spread it and the source, even if i just adjust themeset??
<nalioth> cypherdelic: go for it
<cypherdelic> what if the user install it, and its just ubuntu in real, what about trademarks?
<cypherdelic> I tried http://usasearch.gov/search?v%3Aproject=firstgov&v%3Aframe=form&frontpage=1&emptyquery=1&affiliate=uspto.gov
<cypherdelic> to find out if the name i would like is free
<cypherdelic> so, just go for it?
<Pici> cypherdelic: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<cypherdelic> go is a huge thing, you know
<cypherdelic> websites and so on
<cypherdelic> Pici: thanks
<cypherdelic> Pici: I dont know if i got that right on that page. does the name has to iclude -buntu?
<cypherdelic> or can i name it to xyz and when user sees ubuntu next step, it's clear
<jpds> cypherdelic: You may wish to visit: #ubuntu-derivative
<cypherdelic> is that wrong or right.
<cypherdelic> jpds: thanks
<nalioth> cypherdelic: part of what you'd do is find-and-replace all trademarked names
<cypherdelic> so i have to remove ubuntu??? now im totally confused :)
<cypherdelic> Pici and all: Im sorry guys I-RTFM on that side, got it.
<cypherdelic> hm
<cypherdelic> so what i wanna do does require a remove of the ubuntu trademark
<cypherdelic> i assume that is a very large thing
<cypherdelic> lol Can you please offer a script that removes all trademarks from the ubuntu source? lol
<Pici> cypherdelic: #ubuntu-derivative might be able to help you
<cypherdelic> that channel in in deep sleep :D
<cypherdelic> ok im off here
<Pici> Patience.
<jpds> Welcome to Idle Relay Chat.
<cypherdelic> thanks and good bye
<cypherdelic> i dont think there exist something like a trademark remove from source script for ubuntu. this is the sense of the trademark police, not to make ubuntu-community-effort to be undetected by the user, and otherways any deep chang or third party requires to fit trademark policy
<cypherdelic> so no way to make a state of the art OS that asks users at installation for java,flash,divx, etc.
<jpds> No, those things are 1) Non-free 2) Have licenses with do not allow redistrubition.
<cypherdelic> For a windows-switching-user, the hardest thing today is to get familiar with package/installation in gnu/linux
<cypherdelic> part on the other hand it's the most annoying thing to have those basics not installed
<jpds> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jpds> It's as easy as installing that package.
<cypherdelic> jpds: 1 thats it 2) i know, but anyways why dont ask the USER at installation if he wants or not, so make it a CAN-BE fully OS???
<cypherdelic> CAN-BE-FULLY-FREE i mean
<cypherdelic> or make a new installation step
<cypherdelic> in which the user can can install common basic third party?
<cypherdelic> i have seen many guys using linux for some days or if it comes up some weeks and than giving up, because there brain is not ready to install those things. i showed them synaptic
<jpds> I think the Ubuntu team would prefer to promote Free and Open source software.
<jpds> If not, we have utilities like Jockey and the restricted-extras
<cypherdelic> yes you know me know
<cypherdelic> no matter for whom i install
<cypherdelic> i ask them, and then i always search synaptic for extras, restricted, ugly, bad and unfree
<cypherdelic> then i say: look the installation is running, sit down and agree licence agreements
<cypherdelic> they say: oh yes, java, of course, flash of course, etc
<cypherdelic> i just want to say, that i personally think, this is the most annoying thing to grow the community
<cypherdelic> i.e i will install ubuntu the next weeks for my dad
<cypherdelic> i know at this point, that if i not explain him at least 30minutes how toinstall stuff he wants to have
<cypherdelic> i start with, you just have to know what you want to do, that you have to translate it into english and search for it in synaptic
<jpds> Open Synaptic, enable the extras repostiories, install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<cypherdelic> when he hears english his brain shuts off
<cypherdelic> is not just about extras
<cypherdelic> you have to imagine: he is new to linux
<cypherdelic> he does not know the term "open office" he does not know the term "synaptic" he does not know any english word at all
<cypherdelic> so in general i told him
<cypherdelic> you need the english term of what you want to to, translate it to english and search synaptic package name and describtion
<cypherdelic> i know, that this guy, my old man, in fact is to stupid for it, but he and 90% of the world computerusers can work with windows
<Pici> cypherdelic: Perhaps brainstorm.ubuntu.com would be a good place to vent all of this?
<cypherdelic> he can even install it and install all what he needs without fckn calling me :D
<cypherdelic> i have not really a conclusion how to fix this bug :D
<jpds> cypherdelic: Simply put, it's the bug we'll never fix: The User.
<cypherdelic> Hey, i think about another thing: When an IT-stupid old man can use linux, and tell this his collegues and friends
<cypherdelic> they think: why am i still with windows if he can do well, lets try this ubuntu .... ;)
<Myrtti> HEADS UP
<Myrtti> 21:50 < {Firemaker}> http://tinyurl.com/jordanlulz
<Myrtti> 21:50 @,- {Firemaker} [n=Firemake@91.125.229.5] has left #ubuntu-se ["[[lOl pArTeD -  cHaNnElS pArTeD: 810 ]]"]
<jpds> He's gone.
<Pici> Hrm. I'm glad I used w3m for that site.
<Myrtti> jpds: k-train?
<jpds> Myrtti: whowas.
<Myrtti> I'm still putting him on ban for a while
<Nafallo> I fired of a mail to his ISP's abuse department.
<Myrtti> Nafallo: is he a regular "visitor"?
<Nafallo> never seen him before :-)
 * Myrtti rubs her eyes, sees the difference between letter f and t
<Nafallo> might as well enjoy the abuse department a bit though :-P
<Nafallo> also, cHaNnElS pArTeD: 810...
<Nafallo> anyway. I should probably call EOD and get home :-)
<Myrtti> good idea
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-30
<mib_bfq7k2cx> hi
<Idbaaa> <janK2> could somebody help with with a harassment problem? | <UdontKnow> kline is NOT a user education tool | * You may not connect to this server:   please do not harass staff
<Tm_T> lovely, isn't it?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-31
<JontheEchidna> Hello, I just became a kubuntu member, I would like a cloak. ;)
<vorian> https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman
<vorian> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. ;-)
 * e-jat down down down 
<Pici> Does #ubuntu-br get enough abuse from unregistered users that it needs to be set +Rr ?  I've had issues trying to get people who understand little english to join that channel only to find that they aren't registered and then fumble through trying to walk them through those steps.
<elky> Pici, they get alot of really nasty trolls, yes
<elky> the ones that started joining #ubuntu to scream at pricechild. they were from there.
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> Perhaps +f should be forwarded somewhere to tell them to register to join?
<elky> that would probably be a good idea, if you can negotiate it with the channel ops
<JontheEchidna> Hello, I got Kubuntu membership yesterday and I'd like to request a cloak. https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman
<ompaul> PriceChild, nalioth ^^
<nalioth> JontheEchidna: you'll need to wait for the Kubuntu team to add you there
<JontheEchidna> add me where?
<JontheEchidna> they added me to kubuntu-members 22 hours ago
 * nalioth looks again
<nalioth> sorry, i hate the new launchpad layout
<JontheEchidna> The stats shouldn't be at the bottom :(
<JontheEchidna> nalioth: Well, thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-02
<zerl> hello guys, do i need to download java?
<Myrtti> this isn't the support channel - see /topic
<zerl> ive been reading the psychocats.net and following steps by steps since im a new user to this OS... but the instructions is for 7.10 and im using 8
<Myrtti> zerl: support is at #ubuntu
<zerl> so this channel is for what?
<zerl> ok thanx
<num1> Just how many #ubuntu-X channels are there?
<num1> ﻿When moving to a channel such as #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-tr locobot_1 contacts you but the string is not localized, so someone who didn' know english wouldn't know to go to the rules of conduct page
<cypherdelic> How to fix a not wanted autostart-programm, that has been added through "autostart current running processes" and do not appear under Autostart in Session??? How do i get rid of this cairo-dock-settings-dialog, please?
<coolbhavi> cypherdelic, hello go to #ubuntu please
<cypherdelic> right, did that sry for bugging
<coolbhavi> cypherdelic, no problems
<bobbo> Hey, i just got accepted for membership, could i get an Ubuntu cloak?
<Ekushey> bobbo, you need to ask PriceChild for that
<bobbo> Ekushey: ok thanks :)
<Ekushey> when did you get the approval?
<bobbo> this morning
<Ekushey> did you get added to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers already?
<bobbo> Ekushey: im an idirect member to it (im a u-u-c)
<bobbo> but yeah, I've been added
<Ekushey> great, then ask PriceChild when he's available and he'll do it for you
<Ekushey> and congrats! :)
<bobbo> Ekushey: ok and thanks alot :)
<Ekushey> you're most welcome, bobbo :)
<jpds> Ekushey: Price.Child, or any other member of the IRC council.
<Ekushey> jpds, oh ok... i thought only PriceChild had the authority
<jpds> Ekushey: He's useful because as a member of staff he has the power of applying cloaks without asking staff.
<PriceChild> bobbo: could you give your launchpad url please?
<bobbo> PriceChild: http://launchpad.net/~bobbo
<PriceChild> bobbo: done
<bobbo> PriceChild: thanks alot :D
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-03
<pleia2> anyone know what's up with the loco bots? we had locobot_3_2 replace the other one and now the logs aren't being updated on logs.ubuntu-eu.org
<pleia2> there is log directory for today, but it's empty
<Rafik> Hello,
<Rafik>  I sent a mail to ubuntu-eu admins about LoCoBot not logging channels since two days
<Rafik> any news about this ?
<pleia2> Rafik: I asked last night too - no word :(
<Rafik> Let's sit and pray
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<jpds> Hello ApOgEE-
<ApOgEE-> i wonder why locobot_2 didn't log LoCo channels since yesterday? 3 aug 2008
<ApOgEE-> anybody here know?
<jpds> ApOgEE-: I'd try asking in #ubuntu-eu - they are the admins.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-28
<PmDematagoda> hello, I would like to request for an ubuntu member cloak?
<PmDematagoda> my launchpad profile is here:- https://edge.launchpad.net/~pmdematagoda
<elky> could a staff please cloak PmDematagoda
<PmDematagoda> hello elky :)
<vorian> PmDematagoda!
<vorian> what's up
<PmDematagoda> vorian: heya :)
<PmDematagoda> vorian: havent seen you around for a while
<elky> vorian, he's trying to get branded. if it's not done already could have a crack?
<PmDematagoda> vorian: been pretty good myself, recently got Ubuntu Membership and just relaxing at the moment :)
<vorian> sure
<PmDematagoda> vorian: thanks dude :)
<vorian> how would you like it to look elky?
<vorian> after the ubuntu/member that is
<elky> vorian, um, ususally the master nick goes after it
<vorian> okie
<vorian> fin
<vorian> it looks sharp on you PmDematagoda :)
<PmDematagoda> damn router
<PmDematagoda> chose to pack up at that time..
<PmDematagoda> vorian: are you still there?
<vorian> PmDematagoda: yes sir!
<PmDematagoda> vorian: lol, by rights I should be telling that to you now :)
<vorian> no no no
<vorian> never
<vorian> I'm am here to serve
<PmDematagoda> hehe, never knew you were so humble vorian :D
<PmDematagoda> so how's things over at Kubuntu going? KDE 4.3 is looking very very good now
<PmDematagoda> oh, and thanks for the cloak vorian :)
<elky> vorian, oh, you were playing games. sorry, i dont have the brain bandwidth for it tonight :-/
<vorian> sorry
<elky> you weren't to know
<vorian> I hope things get better for you :)
<vorian> PmDematagoda: things are going great with anything K
 * vorian is really looking forwart to how 10.04 will be handled by the gnomers
<PmDematagoda> vorian: yeah, I might even switch over to big ole' K on 4.3, if I didnt have to program in C :(
<PmDematagoda> vorian: yeah, GNOME 3 would be interesting to see
<vorian> yus
 * vorian runs off to work
<vorian> 2nd to last day in-fact
 * vorian gets fun picture
<PmDematagoda> vorian: ok, catch you later then :)
<PmDematagoda> vorian: hehe, try one by ck :P
<vorian> http://machinecrusade.net/goodbyesteve.jpg
<PmDematagoda> vorian: lol
<DJones> Is packages.ubuntu.com down at the minute?
<PmDematagoda> vorian: anyway, thanks again for the cloak, take care :)
<ubot2> In ubot2, Pretto said: !tia is <reply> Titia Ursula
<niko> ubot2: thanks a lot :)
<ubot2> Factoid 'thanks a lot :)' not found
<jpds> niko: Nah, looks like the #ubuntu-br guys having fun.
<niko> i'm into, wait and see
<jpds> Q-FUNK: Please make sure you've followed the steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and a link to your LP page please :)
<Q-FUNK> howdy! I got approved as ubuntu member 2 weeks ago and I'd like to setup my cloak.  LP username is q-funk
<Q-FUNK> jpds: precisely :)
<jpds> Hahahaha, nice.
<Q-FUNK> jpds: your mind reading skills are strong ;)
<jpds> Q-FUNK: No, I saw you running around #c-sa earlier.
<Q-FUNK> ah
<Q-FUNK> cheeky
<Q-FUNK> well, I'm already identified with nickserv
<jpds> Pricey, nalioth; could you please look into Q-FUNK's cloak request when you have time? ^^ Cheers.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-29
<Q-FUNK> elky: Pricey says you're the one I should ask to set my cloak?
<elky> Q-FUNK, sec (providing actual URL rather than just username would have been quicker)
<elky> Pricey, you still around?
<Pricey> elky: yep
<elky> go for it.
<Pricey> Q-FUNK: all set.
<nalioth> Q-FUNK: got an actual URL
<nalioth> ahh
<elky> nalioth, yeah i know. i had to wait for firfox to boot up then type it in
<Q-FUNK> cheers! :)
<zj3t3mju> can I take a Ubuntu cloak?
<erUSUL> zj3t3mju: are you ubuntu memeber ? launchpad url ?
<bazhang> zj3t3mju, are you an ubuntu member
<erUSUL> member*
<bazhang> !member | zj3t3mju
<ubottu> zj3t3mju: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<zj3t3mju> erUSUL: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mr.lequoctuan
<zj3t3mju> I has an unaffiliated but i want to use ubuntu cloak :P
<Myrtti> zj3t3mju: you don't seem to be Ubuntu member though
<erUSUL> zj3t3mju: do not see the ubuntu member group in your launchpad page :| as Myrtti points out
<snadge> interesting idea that is non unique that could be discussed
<snadge> the creation of a new support channel for ubuntu
<snadge> for people who know how to read forums, wiki and use google
<Myrtti> say that again?
<snadge> ok rephrased for the international people whos first language may not be english
<Myrtti> ok, I read the first sentence the third time and I think I got it now
<snadge> "if anyone wants to, less discuss an idea that has been thought of already by numerous people"
<snadge> lets not less sigh.. i have a laggy ssh and a poor keyboard
<snadge> it doesn't really matter anyway, the 2nd and 3rd lines are more important ;)
<snadge> other less significant distros.. like centos and suse, have smaller support channels
<snadge> but as such, the quality of the support is much higher
<ebel> so #ubuntu-slightly-knowledgeable ?
<snadge> bingo
<Myrtti> snadge: a) what kind of pop quiz have you thought of issuing people that want to join it?
<snadge> simple.. just kickban people who ask questions that are too easy to solve
<Myrtti> right
<snadge> with the reason "go back to #ubuntu n00b"
<snadge> ok maybe thats a bit harsh.. im open to better ideas
<ebel> community enforced?
<ebel> "Sorry you should ask in #ubuntu"
<ebel> just repeat that till they go away?
<Myrtti> I don't see a future for this, but go ahead
<snadge> but the topic should clearly state.. that if your question exists in the forums, wikis, or less than 5 minutes on google.. its not appropriate for this channel
<ebel> So JFGI ?
<ebel> :P
<snadge> the idea is to encourage people to do this first, before wasting everybody's time
<snadge> irc is not a replacement for a small amount of effort on the behalf of the person asking the question
<snadge> its incredibly frustrating when you have a REAL question
<snadge> that somebody might be useful to help with.. AFTER you have already done the above
<snadge> to see a flood of questions being made by people who obviously havn't bothered
<snadge> the centos channel is heaps better for example
<snadge> you get intelligent people asking real questions the majority of the time
<snadge> perhaps the #ubuntu-advanced channel could have registration
<snadge> and in order to use it, you have to be a member
<snadge> in order to become a member.. you need to pass a small test
<ikonia> snadge: the consensus is that the current setup is the best setup
<snadge> like "what is the link to the wiki?" and "what is google used for?"
<snadge> sure it might sound elitist, but theres a point to it.. i love ubuntu, i dont bother with #ubuntu
<ikonia> that's your decision not to
<ikonia> the majority of users get what they need from it at all levels
<snadge> when you say "consensus" is this personal opinion or actual consensus
<snadge> because the idea to split the support channel into two.. is certainly not unique
<ikonia> most people I've seen talk about the channel
<snadge> and very much welcomed by more advanced ubuntu users
<ikonia> snadge: many people have talked about splitting it, but the cons far out way the pros
<Myrtti> snadge: actual consensus reached during several discussions that have basically suggested the same thing over the years
<snadge> it sounds like i need to join the ubuntu team then
<ikonia> what ubuntu team ?
<snadge> i dont know.. it is a community after all but i dont actually contribute anything
<snadge> apart from advocating its use to people occasionally
<ikonia> sign up the mail lists lots of discussion on htere
<ikonia> there even
<snadge> i dont want to have to get mark involved.. hes busy enough as it is ;)
<snadge> what are the cons then?
<snadge> i cant believe the cons outweigh the pros.. and that there is consensus on this subject.. that seems ridiculous to me
<snadge> please someone enlighten me on the opposition to this idea
<ikonia> snadge: splitting user base, administratoring more channels,
<Myrtti> snadge: where to draw the line for advanced vs. newbie, who's to manage the channel, who guarantees there's enough population in both to keep the quality of the answers etc.
<ikonia> it's gone around a few times
<Pici> You're splitting up the finite resource, the volunteer supporters.
<snadge> splitting the user base.. check.. administering more channels.. meh, whatever.. where to draw the line? thats easy.. already told you guys.. its obvious
<snadge> whos to manage the channel.. anybody
<Myrtti> snadge: so, who is going to draw that line and where?
<ikonia> snadge: it's obvious to you - other people disagree
<Myrtti> no, it's not obvious.
<snadge> if its in the wiki or the forums, or easily locatable on the first page of google or close enough to
<snadge> then people will be warned
<ikonia> snadge: warned ?/ I don't think so
<snadge> to go to the other channel or to do the above first
<ikonia> snadge: no
<erUSUL> snadge: i can tell that as a helper keeping up with more channels (someone even proposed splitting by topics sound;wifi etc) is not easy
<ikonia> snadge: it's a help channel people can be shown those resources as part of the help
<erUSUL> not for me at least
<Myrtti> snadge: so you mean that whoever is administering the channel, should ask the question they've asked, check forums, google and whatever and then kick if there is an answer?
<snadge> if i go into the #ubuntu-devel channel and ask more serious support questions
<Myrtti> what an godawful mess to do
<snadge> i am warned that it is not the place to do so
<snadge> so its not without precedent
<snadge> Myrtti: yes
<ikonia> snadge: but it is the place to do so
<snadge> same argument applies to the more serious support channel
<snadge> repeat offenders are simply banned
<ikonia> snadge: what if there are only 2 people in it
 * Myrtti moves out the discussion
<ikonia> snadge: and 14000 in #ubuntu
<snadge> over time it will grow
<ikonia> snadge: you ask advanced questions in #ubuntu - you get kicked, you should be in the advaned channel with 2 people
<ikonia> snadge: really, some of the other ubuntu specific channels have not
<snadge> no if you want to ask advanced questions in #ubuntu
<snadge> go right ahead
<ikonia> snadge: you can't have that
<ikonia> snadge: you've said - it's not the placve
<ikonia> #ubuntu-advaned is the place
<snadge> yes you can.. it doesnt work both ways
 * Pici is confused
<ikonia> not fair on the new users to get croweded with your advacned questions
<snadge> you can ask advanced questions in #ubuntu if you want to
<snadge> but you cannot ask simple questions in #ubuntu-advanced
<snadge> its simple
<ikonia> snadge: no - you've said - it's #ubuntu-advanced for advanced questions
<snadge> no i havnt
<snadge> i have just clarified my position
<ikonia> snadge: not fair on the new users to get focus of their simple questions in #ubuntu
<snadge> yes it is
<erUSUL> snadge: see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snadge> they might learn something
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<Pici> silly bots.
<ikonia> snadge: not if it's over their head
<ikonia> snadge: bottom line is, it's been discussed in detail many times and the cons always out weight it
<snadge> it looks like i will have to talk to mark then :P
<ikonia> snadge: ok
<ikonia> snadge: don't get what you want - talk to mark
<snadge> thats what the boss is for, to sort out messes like this
<ikonia> that attitude looks good
<snadge> that people cant agree upon
<ikonia> go for it
<erUSUL> snadge: see the #ubuntu-meta channel idea on the bug report
<snadge> you've already said.. its been debated repatedly
<snadge> and no result
<Pici> snadge: There is governance in place for for the Ubuntu IRC Community
<erUSUL> snadge: it is close to what you are looking for ?
<ikonia> yup, so go for it
<snadge> so its time for more serious action
<ikonia> stop talking then and get on with it
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> ikonia: stop
<snadge> i will check #ubuntu-meta and that bug report of course
<Pici> snadge: You're free to make a suggestion on that bug report and when we schedule our next IRC Council meeting you're free to attend as well.
<snadge> the meta idea looks promising
<snadge> its better than the current situation
<Pici> I think the metabot itself is down for server maintenance at the moment however.
<snadge> but it doesnt address the large volume of people that ask irritatingly stupid questions
<ikonia> Pici: I'm mailed ljl to host it
<snadge> and i hate to put it that way.. because it makes me sound like a debian user
<snadge> and defeats the purpose of ubuntu "linux for human beings" and it violates the premise "there is never a stupid question, only stupid answers"
<ikonia> everyone has to start somewhere
<Pici> Everyone was new once.
<snadge> right.. all im proposing is isolating these people
<snadge> exactly
<ikonia> why ? so they can't learn from experienced people ?
<snadge> no they can join the advanced channel and LISTEN
<ikonia> just ignore the questions you find stupid
<snadge> theres just too much noise for me.. call me a grumpy old man.. whatever
<ikonia> ok - that's you
<ikonia> the majority are very pleased with it
<snadge> i avoid the channel... because its irritating
<ikonia> that's your call
<snadge> you've obviously never been in #centos or even #opensuse
<snadge> its like a breath of fresh air
<ikonia> yes, very often
<ikonia> it's much much smaller and has a smaller user base
<Pici> The IRCC is more than happy to listen to suggestions, but we haven't heard one that makes a compelling argument for splitting the channel.
<snadge> yes.. which appeals to people like me
<ikonia> it's also more commonly used for a server platform
<ikonia>  join #ubuntu-server for a more fair comparrison
<ikonia> that's more like centos and opensuse, and gets some quite advanced questions
<snadge> right but if i ask a sun java question in there
<snadge> thats offtopic
<ikonia> no it's not
<snadge> if it relates to the web browser plugin
<ikonia> java is used on the server
<snadge> specifically
<snadge> and if im then told to ask in #ubuntu.. i'd rather self terminate ;)
<snadge> i did ask.. i got one psuedo response.. and then nothing
<ikonia> snadge: then join ##java or #ubuntu-mozilla
<ikonia> there are more specific channels with specialist people
<ikonia> is it #ubuntu-mozilla-team sorry ?
<ikonia> (just an example)
<snadge> i suppose i _could_ do a channel list
<ikonia> there are some very cool specialist #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> #ubuntu-desktop for example, some really focussed discussion on the desktop products
<ikonia> that may suit your needs better
<ikonia> (from your example)
<Pici> But those aren't support channels, those are team channels which may not want us funneling support questions to them.
<Pici> snadge: Anyway, the best thing to do here would be to consolodate your ideas and put them in as a suggestion on the bug report.
<snadge> its okay i am not the entire community
<snadge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<snadge> this page would've been useful to me before i started this discussion
<snadge> the irony being, i was advocating people read the wiki first
<snadge> and it pissed me off when people didnt
<Pici> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<snadge> right.. if i read the wiki i would've known that.. im not your typical ubuntu user though.. but i am lazy, and prone to bouts of stupidity just like anyone else
<snadge> i shall eat humble pie
<ikonia> everyone makes mistakes, that's why it seems a little harsh on people learning in #ubuntu
<snadge> yeah but sometimes you just want to smash ur head into a table repeatedly
<ikonia> by your own definition you'd have not been allowed a voice in the advanced channel
<ikonia> snadge: everyone gets like that, I understand that
<snadge> ubuntu is just too popular ;)
<ikonia> that is an issue that's hard to manage
<snadge> maybe i should go back to using debian j/k
<snadge> on the plus side.. the debian folks must be loving it
<snadge> ubuntu has soaked up all of the noobs ;)
<ikonia> some of them have really gone onto some great contributions though
<jussi01> snadge: we prefer you dont use "noob" and so on ;) new users or similar ;)
<snadge> well we were all noobs once, and im clearly capable of eating humble pie
<jussi01> !noob | snadge
<ubottu> snadge: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<snadge> so i don't necessarily mean it in a derogatory way
<snadge> knowing why they're not welcome makes it all the more amusing though
<snadge> but point noted, i shall refrain
<snadge> noob! jfgi, stfu or rtfm! hahahaha sorry
<snadge> why is that so amusing
<ikonia> snadge: on a serious note, it can be quite rewarding to join #ubuntu and take a few new users under the wing, find some that are strugglging and take them to one side to help explain how to use the wiki well, google, etc etc, they normally come back stronger
<ikonia> it's a good way to contribute to the community and has some solid rewards as well as make the channel better
<ikonia> it's a good way to help clear the channel of the obvious questions to, lots of the more regular helpers put the time in that way and it seems to pay back really well
<snadge> agreed.. this has been very productive and educational :P
<snadge> the only reason it began as a rant.. is due to my unwarranted frustrations
<snadge> but as is the case, it usually turns out there is a practical explanation for everything
<snadge> the only reason i went down that path to begin with.. is because i felt i was not alone in my frustrations
<snadge> which has built up over time i might add.. to the point where i make a ridiculous amount of effort to solve things myself, before considering asking in #ubuntu.. and the odd occasion when i actually do.. it just re-inforces that frustration
<snadge> when i see that others dont put in that much effort to fix it themselves.. it used to upset me, hence what i thought was justification for splitting the support channel in two
<popey> Sounds very much like a second level support much as you would get in many IS Departments..
<popey> first level take the question, may be able to deal with some common FAQs, and pass upstream to 2nd level (#ubuntu-advanced or whatever) for ones they can't solve
<popey> i too have had problems on ubuntu and consider myself somewhat clueful, and when i ask a slightly tricker question in #ubuntu I get the IRC equivalent of "blank looks"
<popey> accepting the points made about dividing support resource, more channels and so on.
<snadge> ascii stupid question, get a stupid ansi ;)
<jussi01> anyway, this issue is due to be discussed in the IRC COuncil meeting on Sunday, so maybe you want to collect your thoughts for then?
<snadge> sure.. where is the irc council meeting
<jussi01> #ubuntu-meeting at 0700 UTC
<jussi01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<erUSUL> FYI someone contacted me about a non aproved ubuntu channel could you take a look at --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236087/
<niko> always the same guy, erUSUL, Nehyx
<erUSUL> niko: i suppose it is personal for him at this point
<niko> yes i'm sure
<erUSUL> niko: as i said when he came here. he should be still klined imho
<niko> yes :)
<erUSUL> niko:he floded in my channel today again... looks like his neighbor (the one he steals the wifi from) rebooted the router and he got new and shiny ip to continue flooding and bveing an a**hole
<erUSUL> :|
<niko> when ?
<niko> uBOTu-fr helps ?
<niko> ah your channel ?
<niko> not u-es ?
<Pici> erUSUL: Thanks for the heads up on that channel.
<erUSUL> niko: yesin #ubuntu-es and yes the bot cought him
<niko> ok
<erUSUL> Pici: the thanks go to sebsebseb
<snadge> estúpido idiota ;)
<jussi01> For all those interested, here are some points to be discussed at the IRCC meeting on sunday (2nd aug). comments are welcome, but please think before you comment.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<niko> jussi01: good idea, the +v here
<jussi01> :)
<niko> but, that could be difficult to have a specific cloak for guy can manage #ubuntu-* loco channel
<jussi01> specific cloak?
<jussi01> I dont think I mentioned cloaks...
<niko> so each guy with +v must have access on each loco channel ?
<jussi01> niko: nope, just if you have access on $locochan then you get +v
<erUSUL> where is the meeting channel ?
<erUSUL> and hour ?
<nalioth> erUSUL: #ubuntu-meeting has been the place for years now
<erUSUL> nalioth: thanks
<niko> if you request an ubuntu membship you will know :)
<erUSUL> some of this days i will have to finally do it
<jussi01> erUSUL: have you read the page up there? ^^ it concerns you also Id think... and your opinion is wanted also...
<erUSUL> jussi01: yes read it. the part about voice/devoice yourself as an indication of aviability seems redundant. if i'm away the person will know when trying to contact me...
<nalioth> erUSUL: but it would save time for everyone if they didn't have to do so
<jussi01> erUSUL: not really the point. its so easy to see who is available right now. might be more important in -ops though.
<niko> jussi01: +v will depends away status ?
<jussi01> niko: idea is +v would be used like freenode stats p
<niko> ok
<niko> so you need a bot here
<erUSUL> nalioth: jussi01 how would people now the +v is an indication of aviability ? they will see a bunch of nicks with +v others without wonder for a split second what is that about and ask to the whole channel anyway
<niko> but in fact this channel is really quiet :)
<jussi01> niko: We are attempting to change hat by making it more useful and intuitive
<niko> ok
<jussi01> niko: and erUSUL dont forget to put your points on the wiki so they get discussed at the meeting
<niko> yes
<erUSUL> ok
<erUSUL> jussi01: maybe that would work only for people like you (can give cloaks etc) to give an indication to people like me as to who ca i ping if someone request one... currently i just ping evryone i remember can give the cloaks...
<erUSUL> jussi01: the cloaks is just an example... its the same for other isuues only someone whith power (member of the council staffer etc) can handle
<jussi01> erUSUL: thing is, this channel is supposed to be for international IRC ops and issues. So we want to make it more useful to you all.
<jussi01> niko: why would we need a bot?
<niko> if you want somethings away aware, you have no choice
<jussi01> niko: no, just when you are "available" you voice yourself. simple.
<niko> ah ok
<m4v> erUSUL: wouldn't it be a good time to bring the issue about pelicano and #ubuntu-es management?
<erUSUL> m4v: to be honest i was hoping to not have to bring this up. i really do not like the current situation but on te other hand i also would not like to make a "mutiny" :(
<m4v> it is not mutiny, I mean about giving you more control over #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> m4v: well i will have to bypass pelicano given he is mia and when online he does not respond
<m4v> pelicano is hardly around, nor available.
<niko> erUSUL: it's still an issue, you should ask for +F
<m4v> the foundership of the channel isn't the problem, but that you need of pelicano for editing the access list
<niko> +f should help so
<ubot4> niko: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niko> ubot4: i don't think that
<ubot4> niko: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * erUSUL :)
<niko> !dis moi un truc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dis moi un truc
<uBOTu-fr> Un truc a jocelyn.
<niko> i like my Megahal plugin :)
<erUSUL> so how would i go about requesting the +Ff ? easy process?
<niko> ask pelicano :)
<erUSUL> niko: have done via email twice; no reponses so far
<niko> try memoserv :)
<erUSUL> only 300 chars :(
<niko> 'give me power, lamer'
<niko> xD
<m4v> erUSUL: many memoservs?
<erUSUL> m4v: done a memo and yet another mail...
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-31
<erUSUL> can  autobleh be made to work with akick ?
<nalioth> erUSUL: no
<nalioth> they're two different things
<erUSUL> :(
<niko> erUSUL: akick is for permanent ban in fact
<erUSUL> ok
<erUSUL> how many bans does akick permit ?....
 * erUSUL is going to migrate some long lived bans to akick
<erUSUL> my ban list has growed quite large the last months thnaks to Nehyx and friends :|
<nalioth> erUSUL: most of them will be dynamic IPs and can be removed, i suspect
<erUSUL> well i have a long list of unafilliated cloaks... will have to check if they are active or not
<erUSUL> easy way to do that ?
<niko> akick permit more than 50 erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> well i will migrate the cloak ones to akick
<erUSUL> active or not
<erUSUL> i also bypassed my rule that only the op that put the ban can remove it and did a good cleanup... down to 22 ;)
 * erUSUL his channels are a mess and he knows it :|
 * erUSUL rolls eyes....
<erUSUL> what flag do i need to be able to add to akick ?
<Pricey>  /msg chanserv help flags
<niko>  +f
<ubot4> Factoid 'f' not found
<erUSUL> +b ?
<ubot4> Factoid 'b ?' not found
<niko> erUSUL: /msg chanserv akick #channel add xxx public reason | private reason
<erUSUL> yeah that results in you are not authorized...blabla
<erUSUL> noone in the #ubuntu-es access list has +b...
<erUSUL> sorry for the noice... +b has nothing to do with akick...
 * erUSUL hides
<Pricey> erUSUL: check out /msg chanserv help flags
<niko> where can i download floodbot source ?
<erUSUL> niko: searched launchpad ?
<sladen> where do I file bugs on ubottu?
<erUSUL> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> sladen: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sladen> erUSUL: ta
<erUSUL> sladen: no probelm
<Pici> sladen: FYI: If its a factoid change, please use the instructions in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots to suggest a change instead of filing a bug.
<sladen> *blink*
<sladen> bug #407402 is recognised, but not  bug #nicknamedbug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407402
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407402
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> stupid bots
<Pici> sladen: I meant factoid changes like !foo is <reply> bar   but yes, what you submitted is a valid bug.
<Pici> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<niko>  /37
<erUSUL>  /l33t
<niko>  /f3@r
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-01
<andrew_46> As a result of my own stupidity I am no longer a member of ubuntu-irc-cloaks. Can I be added again? Launchpad https://launchpad.net/~andrew.46. My apologies for generating extra work.
<andrew_46> Thanks:)
<andrew_46> Pricey: Sorry I ducked away too quickly
<andrew_46> Pricey: So what happened was I withdrew from Ubuntu Membership and cancelled all memberships. Long story.
<andrew_46> I have rejoined and been added as Member again but the Ubuntu Cloak has not reappeared.
<andrew_46> I guess I am not sure if I should simply wait or I have futzed things well and truly with all of my mucking around :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-02
<jussi01> Just a rminder to all interested paties that the iRCC meeting is in less than 2 hours in #ubuntu-meeting
<elky> IRCC meeting in 5 mins.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-02
<IdleOne> maxh: what other benefits were you referring to?
<maxh> Email address and the like. It's odd, as I don't remember applying.
<Pici> maxh: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<IdleOne> are you a part of any ubuntu teams?
<maxh> I wasn't aware of being so, but either the blog post is wrong or I am.
<IdleOne> there are a few teams like UW and the accessability teams that got invited to the ubuntu font beta testing
<maxh> Ohh. Y'know, that might be it.
<Pici> You'd definitely remember becoming an Ubuntu Member if you were one.
<IdleOne> there you go. there should be instructions in the email or you can ask the team lead about how to get access to the PPA
<maxh> I have access. I was just unsure how I got it. But the team explaination makes much more sense.
<IdleOne> ok. :)
<IdleOne> enjoy the font
<IdleOne> !membership | maxh
<ubottu> maxh: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<maxh> Ah, thanks.
<Tux43> Is there a irc for sound or audio?
<moshe742> Tux43, whats the problem?
<Tux43> I have a problem with mic and every irc I go to says to go to a different one.
<erUSUL> Tux43: #alsa ?
<Tux43> Moshe742: what is that ?
<moshe742> ok, i don't know if here is the one but i will try to help
<moshe742> what is what?
<Tux43> I appreciate that
<Tux43> # alsa?
<Tux43> I have been looking at the irc list for 2 days trying to find one that will help
<moshe742> a room about alsa which is most likely the problematic package
<Tux43> ok that is an irc channel?
<Tux43> but is that associated with Ubuntu or no?
<moshe742> i guess
<moshe742> don't know it so i can't say if its related
<Tux43> Thanks anyways
<Tux43> have a great day
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-03
<sk_> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<sk_> i need some guide.. are you free?
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu
<sk_> i am new to Ubuntu. May i know what is this chennel.
<bazhang> sk_, please read the /topic
<sk_> So where it is this '/topic'.
<sk_> from where can i get this info
<bazhang> Topic for #ubuntu-irc is: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel   <------ sk_
<bazhang>  This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu     <------ sk_
<sk_> ok ok. thank bazhang
<bazhang> sk_, You are welcome.
<sk_> nice to meet you. bye
<rww> type /topic, receive bacon^Wtopic
<Pici> erUSUL: Do you have a moment?
<bilalakhtar> Can someone please cloak me with an ubuntu member cloak? My lp id is the same as my nick
<Pici> bilalakhtar: sure, let me take a look.
<erUSUL> Pici: yes
<Pici> niko: Poke.
<niko> yep
<Pici> niko: Could you please grant ubuntu/member/bilalakhtar to bilalakhtar here?
<bilalakhtar> Thanks Pici and niko
<niko> you're welcome
<Pici> bilalakhtar: You're welcome and congrats.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<popey> ActionParsnip: a staffer will be able to help you with an ubuntu cloak
<popey> Pici: is that right?
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrew-woodhead666 is ActionParsnips launchpad account and he's just become an Ubuntu Member
<IdleOne> Pici topyli jussi
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: be patient and soon one of them will give the ok. Congrats dude!
<ActionParsnip> yah just chillin dude, long day today :(
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: congrats
<ActionParsnip> ty bro
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-04
<bazhang> erUSUL, he is referring to certain ops
<bazhang> ie dhanesh
<erUSUL> ok; sorry not following the issue...
<erUSUL> it just pmed me :/
<bazhang> he was banned earlier, then just removed for spam as 'freak'
<erUSUL> bazhang: so ban evading type of person ....
<bazhang> erUSUL, well he did have the ban removed, but yeah he has a history of that (some weeks ago)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-06
<LucidFox> Ah! There we go.
<Tm_T> where we're going?
<LucidFox> I was wondering if I could get an Ubuntu member IRC hostmask
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<LucidFox> I am a member!
<LucidFox> :)
<bazhang> launchpad page?
<LucidFox> https://launchpad.net/~sikon
<Tm_T> how dare you doubt sikon?! (;)
 * LucidFox chuckles
<rww> Pici: cloak request ^^^
<vish> Pici: nhandler ^^
<vish> rww: grr!
<vish> ;p
<rww> vish: nhandler isn't a group contact ;P
<Pici> LucidFox: Do you mind if we replace your wikia cloak?
<vish> hmm , then whom did i mix it up with ..
<LucidFox> Pici> Go ahead!
<rww> vish: he's on the IRC Council, but isn't a GC for some reason I forget. The others are topyl.i, juss.i, and tsimpso.n.
<vish> rww: usually i ping 3 folks , been a while since i pinged them :D
<Pici> rww: Because hes a staffer.
<Pici> LucidFox: Congrats :)
<vish> Pici: is always an easy choice :)
<LucidFox> Danke!
<Pici> vish: and less typing!
<rww> Pici: Oh, yeah. Should make him a GC and make him ask himself in-channel to cloak people, imho (:
<Pici> LucidFox:
<vish> woot!
<Pici> LucidFox: I actually missed something, could you please set your account name to lucidfox, otherwise I'll need to request that your cloak be switched to ubuntu/member/sikon
<LucidFox> hmmm
<Pici> LucidFox: Or I'll just request that, its up to you.
<Pici> LucidFox: so?
<LucidFox> Pici> Can't change the name, so you'll have to request the cloak changed, I'm afraid
<LucidFox> "This user has an active PPA with packages published and may not be renamed."
<rww> LucidFox: the nickserv account name, not the launchpad one
<LucidFox> Oh
<Pici> Again, I can switch the cloak to sikon if thats what you want, but I need to actually get going here and if I don't do it now I'll forget.
<Pici> And then the other ircc people will get mad at me.
<LucidFox> How do I change my NickServ account name? I tried doing ungroup, and it says
<LucidFox> "Nick Sikon is your account name; you may not remove it."
<rww> LucidFox: /msg nickserv set accountname newname
<rww> where newname is a nick you have grouped to the account already
<LucidFox> Aaand done
<Pici> yay
<Pici> \o
<lubotu3> daubers called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-07
<Hoober> hey folks
<Hoober> many familiar face in here
<bazhang> Hoober, how may we help you
<Hoober> so like
<Hoober> this support channel?
<maco> nope
<bazhang> this would be the place to resolve bans from non-core channels
<Hoober> ok
<Hoober> too meta then?
<Hoober> wait
<Hoober> am i banned from a non-core channel
<Hoober> like women?
<bazhang> yes
<rww> yes
<Hoober> ok we should resolve that
<bazhang> and here is the person to discuss it with!
<Hoober> i don't see her
<Hoober> ok well
<Hoober> now i think i am hallucinating
<rww> Hoober: I think bazhang means me ;)
<Hoober> because these are too many ubuntu channels
<Hoober> and you all have similar names
<bazhang> Hoober, rww is a 'he' last I checked
<maco> rww: since when are you a her?
<Hoober> is it 9-11
<Hoober> are you shy
<Hoober> maco?
<Hoober> i am going to meta
<Hoober> i am not getting any closer to sucking your titties my standing here maco
<Hoober> ok that i admit was a troll
<Hoober> no hard feelings?
<Hoober> emma
<Hoober> i like your name
<Hoober> it reminds me of that girl who cybered me, and wasn't a girl but just a person who wanted to know how i was hacking city of heroes
<Hoober> yeah
<bazhang> !ops | Hoober
<ubottu> Hoober: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Hoober> !ops
<IdleOne> Hoober: leave now. return in 72 hours
<Hoober> wait
<IdleOne> good evening.
<Hoober> this is different channel
<IdleOne> no waiting. that is it.
<Hoober> gosh darn
<Hoober> are you a girl atleast
<rww> oh god, I have ops in here, too? this cloak is crazy.
<Hoober> just tell me before i go
<bazhang> why is rww not allowed in -ops?
<Hoober> PLEASE
<Hoober> i am a boy
<Hoober> or man
<IdleOne> he isn't a core op. but I think he should be
<rww> bazhang: *!*@ubuntu/member/* is on -irc's access list
<Hoober> would it help if i told you m y age
<maco> rww: yes, /lots/ of ops in here
<rww> bazhang: the only places I'm a named op are non-core channels
<bazhang> rww, that is silly
<maco> i was allowed in -ops before becoming an op in a core channe
<maco> *channel
<maco> i was only an op in #ubuntuforums and -women at the time
<rww> maco: the degree to which the rule's enforced has changed over time
<elky> What a pest.
<rww> not sure why he'd want to come back in 72 hours, though. He's not getting back in #ubuntu-women any time soon :\
<IdleOne> rww: he has been given a 72 hour window for the bans in other channels also. I figured it was a good round number
<IdleOne> makes him 3 for 3 now
<rww> ah, okay, didn't know that
<IdleOne> you would have if you were in -ops
<IdleOne> :/
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> honestly, even some non-ops should be able to idle there, like mc44
<rww> maybe I should put on my wiki page: "I would like to be an #ubuntu op so I can hang out in #ubuntu-ops, poke at the bantracker myself, and bend the Encyclopedia plugin to my will. It is concievable that would even op up in #ubuntu at some point too."
<rww> s/that would/that I would/
 * rww kids, somewhat
<bazhang> at the very least rww, and why don't you have it in -ot?
<bazhang> there are people on that list who are long gone, and some who I have never heard of , let alone seen.
<IdleOne> I don't agree with the non ops being in -ops but I think that all ops in ubuntu namespace should be allowed, it could only benefit the community as a whole to have all the ops together.
<rww> people keep asking me this. I swear I remember being a pain in the backside in -offtopic for months
<IdleOne> of course only if they want to join
<bazhang> certain people (as mentioned above) have invaluable insight and info
<IdleOne> rww: you were lol but would still be a good op for that channel.
<IdleOne> bazhang: the whole allowing certain non-ops into the channel creates a divide in the community.
<bazhang> IdleOne, not really
<IdleOne> questions like " Why is he allowed and not me?"
<IdleOne> you like him/favoritism and all that
<bazhang> he was allowed for ages and ages in the past
<bazhang> no schism burst forth then
<IdleOne> in the past yes but the community has grown so much
<bazhang> which does not address my point
<IdleOne> there are a lot of people who would be assets to the ops team. They should apply :)
<rww> then you should go convince the IRCC to ask for more ops ;P
 * IdleOne pokes the IRCC
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> there is nothing stopping anyone from submitting an application to the IRCC now
<bazhang> well that boat has sailed. the ones who did idle and no longer do won't come back willingly.
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> the whole point is to have people outside of the team to take an unbiased and critical look.
<IdleOne> anybody in the community is welcome to contact the IRCC if they have concerns or suggestions to make.
<IdleOne> I made a couple before I became a op
<bazhang> moot at this point.
<IdleOne> Anyway, I say rww should be allowed in -ops
 * IdleOne makes a sign
<bazhang> yep.
<elky> IdleOne, do you have any concept of just how many people "all ops in the ubuntu namespace" is?
<elky> (psst, loco channels are in the ubuntu namespace)
<rww> I wonder what the intersection is of people who are ops in the ubuntu namespace and people who are banned from core channels
<elky> There's a rogues in the mix, yes.
<elky> *a few
<elky> Not enough to count on a hand afaik, but still, more than 0
<topyli> rww: btw your projected wiki entry, ops don't automatically get access to the bot :)
 * topyli has no access
<IdleOne> elky: I don't see how the number of ops in a channel makes a difference. I admit the idea is not perfect.
<elky> IdleOne, the number of people in -ops is relevant when it comes to how people react in there.
<IdleOne> oh you mean relevant to the user who is joining?
<IdleOne> One day all the problems of the world will be resolved and we will have no need for governments
<IdleOne> or in this case ops on irc
<IdleOne> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-08
<rww> topyli: maybe if they did, factoid submissions would be more likely to get dealt with ;P
<guntbert> regarding webmin: the factoid says it is not supported but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI#GUI%20Alternatives recommends it -- which one is correct now?
<rww> guntbert: webmin still isn't in our repositories, so I would guess the factoid is right
<guntbert> rww: should I edit the help page then to remove webmin - or just add a comment?
<rww> guntbert: I'd edit the webmin link in the help page to point at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin , which covers why it's unsupported
<guntbert> rww: will do
<guntbert> rww: done, would you please review the change?
<rww> that works
<guntbert> thx
<k1l> webmin was in the reositories once. maybe that just was an old text
<guntbert> k1l: no, it was added this year
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-01
<emma> hey anyone here with ops in #ubuntu-uk ? I think i got banned for a bouncing connection but it's fixed now.
<JanC> emma: it might be a bit late to catch UK ops now, but I suppose that e.g. AlanBell or popey can help you
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-02
<emma> JanC: no worries :) It was a bouncing connection. I don't mind waiting.
<Herakles> I rebooted manually, and now the Display is completly restored..., thank you dr_willis...
<AlanBell> emma: it was indeed bouncing
<AlanBell> are you fixed now?
<AlanBell> never mind, I see you say you are
<AlanBell> emma: try joining now please
<emma> AlanBell: oh thanks :)
<EgyParadox> Hello, I need to know if the same language is spoken by different countries, which LoCo team has the priority in terms of IRC support?
<Myrtti> why?
<Pici> 'priority'?
<Myrtti> or what is the case in question?
<EgyParadox> what I mean
<EgyParadox> which team would be responsible
<EgyParadox> i take that back
<EgyParadox> if somebody needs support in arabic where is he redirected?
<Myrtti> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<EgyParadox> i see
<EgyParadox> My point was maybe some teams are inactive on IRC
<EgyParadox> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<EgyParadox> !sp
<EgyParadox> thats what I meant
<Pici> EgyParadox: You want to know why !sp is missing?
<EgyParadox> Because I want to check whether there are multiple channels for spanish support since it is spoken in several countries
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> There are language channels and there are loco channels, but there is some overlap.
<EgyParadox> I see
<Pici> I can't recall an issue where a loco team came to us and said that they couldn't do what they wanted because general language support was happening in their channel.
<EgyParadox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 275971 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EgyParadox> Pici:Thank you
<EgyParadox> and what is sp?
<Pici> EgyParadox: nothing. Its not a country/language code.
<topyli> aww, we have a boring -offtopic channel, while the argentinians have a groovy -cafe
<topyli> i demand renaming -offtopic to #ubuntu-disco
<genii-around> I'd vote for -cafe before ever considering -disco
<topyli> you would :)
<topyli> disco before death!
<genii-around> "Disco is Dead" ;)
<topyli> no it isn't, it just smells funky
<topyli> padam-tshh!
<Myrtti> lol
<genii-around> topyli: If it ever *is* decided to have an #ubuntu-cafe , please let me know. I'll sign up to be the resident coffee-slinger there
<topyli> you shall have channel ownership
<genii-around> :)
<m4v> what's the rationale of having the factoid !ar? the other spanish LoCos don't seem to have a factoid for them, and I think it mostly confuses people that wanted to call !arabic.
<genii-around> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<m4v> well, that's not a spanish LoCo, spanish LoCos are ve, uy, co, cl, pe, mx..
<genii-around> I think some of those may have factoids
<genii-around> !mx
<genii-around> Hm
<m4v> they don't I checked.
<Trevinho> Hi. I've just got the ubuntu membership... I'd like to get the irc cloak too. My LP profile is at https://launchpad.net/~3v1n0
<m4v> IRCC, ping ^
<m4v> Trevinho: please hang on until an IRC Council member shows up.
<Trevinho> Ok, no problem.
<Trevinho> thank you m4v
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-03
<nhandler> jussi, elky, topyli, tsimpson: Trevinho wants a member cloak
<elky> nhandler, if you havne't had a response yet, go for it.
<nhandler> elky, Trevinho: Cloaked
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Trevinho> nhandler: elky thank you for the cloack!
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-05
<k1l> I recently got ubuntu-irc-member status, thank you for that :) Id like to get the ubuntu member cloak; https://launchpad.net/~k1l
<jussi> k1l: hey, let me just sort that for you. And congratulations :)
<k1l> thanks :)
<jussi> k1l: just waiting for a staffer to action it :)
<k1l> yep. got the mail from launchpad
<jussi> k1l: yeah, I sorted that, but freenode staff need to action the cloak
<jussi> k1l: given the time of day, it might be an hour or 2 before they wake up, europe is just getting up, and USA going to sleep.
<k1l> jussi: i know. im not in a hurry.
<IdleOne> k1l: Congrats on membership :)
<Tm_T> that
<bambee> morning
<bambee> jussi: around?
<bambee> it's for my IRC cloak (I got my kubuntu membership yesterday, see kubuntu-devel ML)
<IdleOne> jussi elky tsimpson topyli ^^
<IdleOne> bambee: wait for one of the above and they will take care of it
<IdleOne> bambee: can you also link to your LP page
<bambee> sure, there's no hurry :)
<bambee> https://launchpad.net/~bambi
<tsimpson> I already know your LP ;)
 * tsimpson reads emails from time-to-time
<IdleOne> ah there ya go
<IdleOne> tsimpson: k1l is also waiting for a cloak :)
<tsimpson> yep, I noticed
<tsimpson> VorTechS, mquin, niko, tomaw: anyone awake yet?
 * Tm_T huggles bambee
<IdleOne> bambee: congrats on membership
<bambee> thanks!! :D
<bambee> Tm_T: :D
<Tm_T> you better get used to it (;
<mquin> tsimpson: what's up?
<tsimpson> mquin: can you give k1l an ubuntu/member/k1l cloak, and bambee and ubuntu/member/bambee cloak please?
<IdleOne> doesn't bambee get kubuntu/member?
<tsimpson> IdleOne: the project is "ubuntu"
<tsimpson> thanks mquin
<IdleOne> tsimpson: yeah, thought that kubuntu members got the K
<IdleOne> nm me :)
<bambee> standard IRC cloaks are ubuntu/member/nickname... no?
<bambee> (even if kubuntu is superior :P)
<tsimpson> I mean there is no such think as "kubuntu/member/*", or else I'd have one :)
<Tm_T> well, half of use here would have one
<Tm_T> IdleOne: if you can find a one person with kubuntu cloak, please let me know (;
<bambee> np for me , I was just kidding :)
<IdleOne> can I get ubuntu-k-x-e-l/member/idleone
<IdleOne> :)
<Tm_T> mquin: thanks for the cloaks (:
<bambee> mquin: thanks!
<IdleOne> Tm_T: for some reason I thought there was kubuntu cloaks. 5:00AM here I am allowed to not think straight
 * Tm_T huggles IdleOne
<nhandler> On the topic of kubuntu cloaks, this has come up (along with the topic of offerring more than just /member cloaks). For various reasons, we have decided to keep things simple and just offer ubuntu/member cloaks (and ubuntu bot cloaks)
<Pici> nhandler: are there no kubuntu/member cloaks in the wild right now?
<nhandler> Pici: There shouldn't be (I can't actually check with my staff hat without a GC request)
<genii-around> What, not even for Riddell?
<nhandler> genii-around: You can see Riddell's cloak yourself
 * nhandler notes that he isn't even Kubuntu for the time being, but rather bzr
<genii-around> Hm
<Pici> how bizarre
<genii-around> I remember now some article he wrote on bzr, makes sense
<h00k> how bizarre
 * h00k sings
<jussi> nhandler: please check :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-06
<numb> hi
<bazhang> hi
<numb> bazhang: hi bazhang
<numb> bazhang:  introduce yourself
<rww> o.O
<bazhang> numb, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<numb> rww:  hi
<rww> hi
<numb> bazhang: i'm here to solve some problem
<rww> with?
<bazhang> numb, what issue
<numb> bazhang: I wanna be a ubuntu partner in my country!!what should i do?
<bazhang> partner?
<rww> numb: which country?
<numb> rww:  iran
<numb> bazhang:  yes partner.for example ship it disk and other thing...supprt
<numb> bazhang:  every thing that you think
<rww> http://www.ubuntu.ir/ exists, you might want to talk to them :)
<numb> bazhang: you know we have a forum about it but
<numb> bazhang: i know.but they are able to ship it
<numb> ok
<numb> thx
<numb> i try to talk to the admin
<numb> bazhang:  another question
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-07
<bazhang> the /join is fine theadmin
<theadmin> There is how it should be: http://www.privatepaste.com/bcbed0dbdf
<theadmin> szal: ^
<theadmin> szal: Also, never saw this pastebin before xD
<szal> k, thx :) - IdleOne: can we correct it like this?
<szal> theadmin: there's so many pastebins around, I doubt you can ever know them all ^^
<theadmin> szal: lol yeah, I just stick to pzt.me
<theadmin> Well, is that it then?
<szal> IdleOne: feedback please ^^
<bazhang> submit the factoid for approval theadmin
<bazhang> szal, its fine
<szal> ok
<theadmin> szal: Please do that, /me still can't type cyrillic
<IdleOne> /msg ubottu !factoid is <reply> edits to factoid
<szal> thx
<theadmin> IdleOne: What's that pseudo-XML, <reply>, must it be there?
<IdleOne> theadmin: yes please
<theadmin> szal: Could you do that, then
<theadmin> szal: ?
<szal> done -> [12:12:55] <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<theadmin> szal: Great, thanks.
<IdleOne> Should be fixed now.
<IdleOne> may I take this moment to remind you to please try and remain on topic in #ubuntu :)
<szal> good to have LO Writer around; I don't speak Russian myself, but I can read Cyrillic script & type it if necessary
<szal> anyhoo, done here :)
<theadmin> IdleOne, bazhang and szal: Thanks, the new factoid looks fine. Had to use a cyrillic decoder around one place to read it tho :D
<theadmin> I'm /wc'ing from this channel now tho, no point in staying here.
<Trevinho> Hi, my current cloak is u2700@ubuntu/member/trevinho, could I have ~3v1n0@ubuntu/member/trevinho to match my launchpad account?
<Unit193> Trevinho: Your cloak is ubuntu/member/trevinho , the first part is your ident
<Unit193> What client are you using? Depending on your client, you can change it in there
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... Sorry Unit193.... You're right,... I didn't recall since I'm now using a web-based client
<Trevinho> however Unit193 the last part of the cloak, should match the irc nickname or the member name?
<Unit193> Trevinho: It should match your registered NickServ account
<Trevinho> Ok, thank  you.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-31
<nhandler> Anyone know if the scripts for syncing the access lists with LP are available anywhere?
<IdleOne> nhandler: check the ubuntu-irc ML. I think AlanBell posted it there.
<AlanBell> nope, there are none
<IdleOne> ah
<AlanBell> as such, I just have scripts for comparing access lists with LP
<JoseeAntonioR> aren't those https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/+junk/accessmanager ?
<AlanBell> or I have cobbled together stuff
<AlanBell> I will have a look at that stuff, might be rather similar to what I was going to write
<AlanBell> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<nhandler> Thanks, that script should help with what I am doing
<foxbuntu> hey all, just discovered my cloak was removed for some reason, not sure what happened can anyone help me get that fixed?
<Unit193> You must have been removed since your membership expired and you didn't renew, you'd have to reapply or maybe renew membership.
<Unit193> Pici: Here?
<TheLordOfTime> why is this reminiscent of something i just found in the irclogs....
<TheLordOfTime> bit old, but... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/15/%23ubuntu-irc.txt
<TheLordOfTime> not sure what came from that
<foxbuntu> yes...i seem to be good and being dropped:)
<TheLordOfTime> well, according to *that* back in 06-15-2011...
<TheLordOfTime> ehh nevermind
<foxbuntu> that was for an issue where my gmail account got hacked
<TheLordOfTime> i will note that Daviey was pinged back then
 * TheLordOfTime yawns, and returns to fixing two bugs that need SRU'd
<Unit193> Was he IRCC back then?  Isn't now though.
<TheLordOfTime> not sure
<AlanBell> hi foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> AlanBell, Hi
<TheLordOfTime> alanbell would know XD
 * TheLordOfTime forgot about AlanBell for a minute
<AlanBell> we were having a tidy up and lining up cloaks and memberships
<foxbuntu> Am i not in Ubuntu Members anymore?
<TheLordOfTime> check your launchpad account
<TheLordOfTime> if it says you're not there, well
<TheLordOfTime> it'd be the ubuntu members group
<AlanBell> foxbuntu: what is your launchpad id?
<foxbuntu> ~nickj-fox
<TheLordOfTime> they're not in the members group...
<foxbuntu> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox/+participation  <--
<foxbuntu> guess I missed renewal er something
<foxbuntu> so do I need to re-apply all over ?
<AlanBell> foxbuntu: we can sort this out, but I have to pop out now for an hour or so
<foxbuntu> AlanBell, no problem
<foxbuntu> AlanBell, I'll be around..just let me know what I need to do
<AlanBell> oh gosh, thanks for that link TheLordOfTime ;)
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  hm?
<AlanBell> foxbuntu: I will sort it out, just hang about in this channel
<TheLordOfTime> you mean the easy-identification-link?
<TheLordOfTime> the one which points to groups?
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/15/%23ubuntu-irc.txt in which we discover that the problem relates to one of my scripts ;)
<TheLordOfTime> ARGH... [expletives removed]
<TheLordOfTime> lol
 * AlanBell heads for home
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/foxbuntu cloak for foxbuntu please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: mind a short query?
<Fuchs> (wrt that cloak)
<AlanBell> Fuchs: sure
<Fuchs> done :D
<Fuchs> congratulations, foxbuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> congrats, foxbuntu
<Fuchs> or recongratulations, I guess. Anyway, nice day :)
<Unit193> foxbuntu: re-congrats.
 * TheLordOfTime lols
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  apparently i dug up history that is... evil?  :P
<IdleOne> wow, I don't remember having that conversation
<foxbuntu> AlanBell, Fuchs thanks for the help :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-01
<DJones> AlanBell: Have you got a link for the meeting bot in -mmeting, smartboyhw is looking for instructions on how to use it
<DJones> nvm, found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<JoseeAntonioR> DJones: if he wants to test it, point him to #meetingology
<DJones> ok, he's holding the Ubuntu QA meeting but didn't stay around long enough to get the link for the commands
<xTEMPLARx> anybody that can deal with setting up a cloak?
<Unit193> Can you link to your LP profile?
<xTEMPLARx> https://launchpad.net/~xtemplarx-tn
<Unit193> Unfortunately, you aren't in the ubuntumembers group, but you can get an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<Unit193> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<xTEMPLARx> Roger that... so LoCo =! membership.  Reading now.
<Unit193> Correct, but helping in the loco, or being involved in one is a great way to get membership.
<xTEMPLARx> Thanky sir.
<Unit193> Anytime, good luck!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-02
<AlanBell> our training session on the channels and bot infrastructure is starting now over in #ubuntu-classroom
<AlanBell> well in 5 minutes or so
<s9iper1> hello every body
<s9iper1> I'm a new ubuntu member and wnat to activate the ubuntu cloack and here's my prifile link
<s9iper1> https://launchpad.net/~s9iper1
<JoseAntonioR> s9iper1: sure, please wait for someone from the IRCC to see your request
<JoseAntonioR> IRCC: ^
<s9iper1> ok
<Unit193> Also please identify or register an account on Freenode.
<s9iper1> unit193: how ?
<s9iper1> this my nick is already reg
<Unit193> /msg nickserv identify  passwordhere
<s9iper1> unit193: i have done it already and added my email id as well
<Unit193> Yep, now you just need to identify to your account.
<Unit193> Welp...
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-03
<Unit193> Howdy s9iper1.
<s9iper1>  unit193: i think i have done it before i have also identify my account
<s9iper1> with my email adress
<s9iper1> alanbell
<s9iper1> :
<Tm_T> morning
<Unit193> Guten Nacht.
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: would you mind a PM?
<Tm_T> sure
<s9iper1> hello every body any body help me in getting ubuntu cloack
<s9iper1> ?
<jussi> s9iper1: you need to post your launchpad url and wait for a IRCC member
<s9iper1> here is my launchpad url https://launchpad.net/~s9iper1
<jussi> s9iper1: you need to log into your nick
<jussi> do you remember your password?
<s9iper1> yes how can i log in to my nick now
<s9iper1> ?
<s9iper1> jussi:
<Unit193> You would normally type  /msg nickserv identify your-password   with no leading space.
<jussi> s9iper1: just type:  /msg nickserv identify typeyourpassword
<AlanBell> s9iper1: hi
<s9iper1> hello Alanbell
<s9iper1> yes i login now ?
<JoseeAntonioR> s9iper1: the cloak won't take effect unless you identify
<s9iper1> i have now loged in to my nick now
<Unit193> Not yet...
<s9iper1> my name is also written in the list on channels
<s9iper1> unit193 this is written there "Received a CTCP VERSION from Unit193"
<s9iper1> Alanbell: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> s9iper1: you need to identify into your nickserv account. Please type "/msg nickserv help identify" for further instructions
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jussi> AlanBell: he is registered, just not identified
<s9iper1> Allanbell: i dont understand what should i type i have done but its not working and i have already reg my nick
<JoseeAntonioR> <JoseeAntonioR>: [03:52:44] s9iper1: you need to identify into your nickserv account. Please type "/msg nickserv help identify" for further instructions
<s9iper1> Allanbell i have done that procedure which you have given me the link for reg
<JoseeAntonioR> Seems like he doesn't want to listen to me. Tried to help, anyways.
<s9iper1> sir i a listening you but i have done what you said but i guess i am missing some thing i dont know what
<s9iper1> JoseeAntonioR:
<s9iper1> i write this in freenode /msg s9iper1 IDENTIFY password
<s9iper1> as you said
<s9iper1> JoseeAntonioR:
<AlanBell> no s9iper1
<JoseeAntonioR> s9iper1: If you've read NickServ's instructions, you would've noticed you need to msg NickServ, not you
<JoseeAntonioR>  /msg nickserv identify password
<AlanBell> "/msg nickserv identify" <- type that bit exactly like that, then follow it with your password
<JoseeAntonioR> (sorry for the late reply, JoseeAntonioR is using a mobile client)
<AlanBell> "nickserv" is the name of a bot that you need to send a message to in order to log in
<s9iper1> ohh my password is not working
<JoseeAntonioR> then, I think a password reset email is needed
<JoseeAntonioR> staff, ^
<s9iper1> wait i will be back
<s9iper1> thanks so much
 * JoseeAntonioR is heading to bed now
<s9iper1> Allanbell now i am login nickserv has replied me after writting this
<s9iper1> Alanbell:
<AlanBell> so you are \o/
<s9iper1> AlanBell: sorry
<s9iper1> now what to do
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/s9iper1 cloak for s9iper1 please
<s9iper1> ?
<AlanBell> s9iper1: hang about for a bit and you will have a shiny new cloak
<Fuchs> AlanBell: done
<Fuchs> s9iper1: congratulations, your cloak is now set
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> and with this said, I'll leave you. Poke one of my colleagues if I broke something :p
<s9iper1> ok thanks very much :)
<s9iper1> AlanBell: do i need to enter password each time while getting login as ubuntu member ?
<AlanBell> you can put it in your irc client somewhere normally and it will log in for you
<s9iper1> hmm ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-05
 * Unit193 wonders if it's another case of looking too closely at #ubuntu-unregged, or if ubuntulog really shouldn't be in there and should have umode +Q
 * gnomefreak wonders does +Q mean shut up in a nice way :)
<Unit193> Na, that's +q. +Q - (No forwarding.) - Prevents you from being affected by channel forwarding.
<gnomefreak> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: right, there's no ubuntulog_ in #ubuntu, should I report that?
<Unit193> Nope, already reported.
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<Tm_T> we'll see if somsone is working today
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: you normally always have someone active in #canonical-sysadmin, even in weekends
<Unit193> That channel a no idle channel?
<Tm_T> JoseeAntonioR: aye, haven't seen any activity today though
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: it has a no-idle policy, but not a kick-if-idling policy (I think)
<Tm_T> ...it has what policy? (:
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: I think you can't idle there, but they won't kick you if you're idling
<Tm_T> never heard anyone suggesting one cannot idle there
<Tm_T> off to my other duties ->
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: have a good day!
<nhandler> JoseeAntonioR: There are many non-sysadmins who idle in that channel. You probably shouldn't be talking in there unless you have an issue needing the attention of the vanguard, but idling appears to be fine (at least I have never heard elsewise from Canonical in the years I've been in there)
<sandyd> hi, can someone take a look at ubot in #ubuntu-irc? It seems to have stopped responding
<sandyd> #ubuntuforum*
<sandyd> *ubuntuforums*
<Unit193> Just recovering from a network issue.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey guys, could any of you re-nick ubot5` to ubot5?
<IdleOne> why don't the bots have a keep-nick plugin
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: there is (my bot has got one), it comes with supybot, let me check it's name, only needs to be loaded
<JoseeAntonioR> its name is Nickcapture, just @load Nickcapture
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-31
<dolphin-man> hello
<bapoumba> Hello, can anyone give me an ubuntu member cloak please ? https://launchpad.net/~bapoumba
<bapoumba> Thanks much
 * Myrtti prods IRCC
<Tm_T> hi bapoumba
<Tm_T> bapoumba: everything seems to be in order, one moment please
<Tm_T> Myrtti: may we have ubuntu/member/bapoumba cloak for bapoumba please? (:
<bapoumba> Tm_T, thanks much :)
 * Myrtti looks
<Myrtti> there, done!
<bapoumba> Thanks Myrtti :)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: thank you very much
<bapoumba> Have a good day everyone :)
<Myrtti> I even typed it right
<Tm_T> ha, paperwork was done 5 years ago
<Myrtti> whee
<Myrtti> yeah, that's why I didn't congratulate ;-)
<bapoumba> I used to have a cloak, I think Pricey first set it up for me. And I've been away for a long time
<Myrtti> ah, your account probably got dropped last summer then
<bapoumba> yes, I had to register again today. I'm not good at IRC ..
<bapoumba> Fortunately, no one claimed my nick in the mean time :)
<Pricey> bapoumba!!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-01
<ubot5> seb128 called the ops in #ubuntu-mir ()
<seb128> hey
<seb128> can somebody ban "morphis" from the ubuntu channels?
<Tm_T> seb128: all?
<seb128> it's doing join/quit in loop
<Unit193> (He's Excess Flooding excessivly.)
<seb128> well, at least #ubuntu-mir -devel -touch
<seb128> -unity
<seb128> he's join/quit flooding
<Unit193> -mir has a very short access list, but has the council on it at least.
<seb128> Tm_T, ^
<Tm_T> sorry, busy with other stuff, I'll try get into it in a second
<seb128> Tm_T, can somebody else on this channel help, if you are busy?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> nobody here?
<Unit193> I am, but can't help.  Sorry.
<Unit193> Only dpm, tvoss, and an IRCC'er can in -mir, and didn't check -devel access.
<Unit193> And he seems stable now.
<Tm_T> seb128: I have a moment now, still issues?
<seb128> Tm_T, no, it stopped, thanks
<Tm_T> roger
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-03
<Unit193> IdleOne: Well howdy, got a second for a... Strange factoid? :P
<IdleOne> sure
<Unit193> Based on !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic: !stats-#ubuntuforums is <reply>Some fun statistics for this channel can be found at http://unit193.ninth.su/pisg/ubuntuforums.html
<IdleOne> stats-#ubuntuforums is <reply>Some fun statistics for this channel can be found at http://unit193.ninth.su/pisg/ubuntuforums.html
<IdleOne>  !stats-#ubuntuforums is <reply>Some fun statistics for this channel can be found at http://unit193.ninth.su/pisg/ubuntuforums.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> there ya go :)
<Unit193> Danke.
<IdleOne> !stats-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Some fun statistics for this channel can be found at http://unit193.ninth.su/pisg/ubuntuforums.html
<Unit193> Heh, wow.  ubot5 actually runs off the same db, so very fast sync.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-04
<dolphin-man> HELLO
<dolphin-man> oops
<dolphin-man> is anyone in here
<ikonia> yes
<dolphin-man> ok
<dolphin-man> just checking
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-28
<k1l> !bootrepair
<k1l> can we get that linking to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<genii> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-31
<jose> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> jose: hello
<jose> tsimpson: hey, I was wondering if it was possible to have an ubot back in #ubuntu-locoteams
<jose> ubot2 disappeared
<tsimpson> I can put ubot5 in there
<tsimpson> and it's joined no
<tsimpson> +w
<tsimpson> ubot2 should be retired, it's running outdated code with an outdated config (if it's running at all)
<Unit193> It's not.
<tsimpson> it's alive sometimes, just not consistently
<Unit193> Pinged out 2014-05-02 and never seen again.
<jose> sorry for not replying, got stuck with something else
<jose> erm, can't the code be updated?
<jose> I'm sure there are various channels that miss him
<Unit193> jose: 5 covers most of them now, last one that didn't (that I know of), is #ubuntu-arm.
<jose> hmm, well
<jose> if ubot5 can handle it, then I'm good with it :)
<Unit193> (Other than -release.)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-01
<trijntje> hi all, I noticed that ubottu doesnt have a factoid for !dd like it has for !rm, what is the best way to add a factoid?
<IdleOne> trijntje: you can tell ubottu in PM. !dd is <reply> What you want the output of !dd to be.
<IdleOne> that will get sent to the ops team who will review the factoid and apply it or not
<IdleOne> trijntje: that warning could apply to almost all commands really :)
<IdleOne> trijntje: maybe add a link to a wiki page for instructions at the end
<trijntje> IdleOne: well, sure, but rm has a similar warning. And like rm, there aren't a lot of uses of dd that aren't potentially dangerous
<trijntje> I mean you can cat stuf to /dev/sda as root, but you'll mostly use it to view files
<IdleOne> trijntje: if you can also add a link to a good wiki page with examples/instructions on using dd I will gladly add the factoid :)
<trijntje> my google-fu is weak today, I cant really find any usefull pages about dd.
<trijntje> debian has http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm, but thats rather light on warnings ;)
<IdleOne> yeah, I can't seem to find anything either
<IdleOne> I vaguely remember seeing something on wiki.ubuntu.com once, maybe it was on help.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> morning all
<IdleOne> morning cprofitt
<trijntje> IdleOne: I cant find a wiki/docs page for dd, sorry. Its not that critical to add a factoid for dd, I don't think I've ever seen a user paste a dangerous dd command in the chat
<IdleOne> if it does ever happen there is !danger
<trijntje> I didn't know that, thats also nice
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-02
 * Unit193 scratches neck.
<Unit193> tsimpson: Howdy.  Sorry to bother you again, but among others meetingology is missing from #ubuntu-meeting.
<tsimpson> *sigh*
<Unit193> Yeah, sorry.  Normally I can snag jose real quick.  I have the channel list still (with join prefixed) if you'd like.
<tsimpson> I should have it in my log
<tsimpson> Unit193: is it missing from anywhere now?
<Unit193> Not of the places I know of, thank you.
<tsimpson> sure :)
<Unit193> I should poke Abell about getting a new git snapshot from upstream.
 * tsimpson notes that stock supybot at least joins the channels I tell it to...
<Unit193> Heh, indeed, that was a bad regression.
<Unit193> Might be worth it to use the master branch rather than testing, mine does with seemingly zero issues and several enhancements.
<Unit193> Anywho, I'll go mute now. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-27
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody check if the bot is gone from #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> I mean the one that responds to "@pilot"
<Pici> dholbach: looks like it wasn't restarted after the ubottu.com migration... give me a few minutes
<dholbach> thanks Pici
<Pici> dholbach: should be good now
<dholbach> cool, thanks
<Pici> (also added it to the monitoring dashboard)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-28
<ZarroBoogs> FYI, if anyone is having issues with any of the bots or ubottu.com itself, there is currently an ipv4 routing issue occurring in the data center that it lives in.
<ZarroBoogs> <-- Pici
<ZarroBoogs> Linode is investigating
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-29
<Mikaela> has the bind upgrade been installed by the way? according to email my VPS did unattended-upgrades while I was sleeping and I don't remember was unattended-upgrades talked about more than that I hoped for it to be enabled for the old server
<Mikaela> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-31
<pleia2> the mlock line in this documentation isn't correct anymore, does anyone know what the new usage is? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels#Forwarding
<pleia2> getting 08:48:44 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Invalid value #newchannel for mode +f.
<pleia2> (where #newchannel is the actual newchannel I'm moving things to)
<Pici> pleia2: are you opped in #newchannel?
<pleia2> ah, no, let me do that
<pleia2> (have to log into a shared account for that, doh)
<pleia2> so the docs are right, I'm just not following them, woo
<Pici> Tis okay, I like easy questions :)
<pleia2> thank you :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-01
<GGourlay> Hi, I asked a question about my USB wifi which I wanted to work, a user contacted me on private chat and after a command did not work (in his opinion), I did as he told, he asked to remote assist me with team viewer. Is this acceptable in Ubuntu's guidelines?
<k1l_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> usually the support is only done in the channel and not in pm. and we do not want users to give other users access to their machines
<GGourlay> k1l_, I sould write !ops and then my message?
<GGourlay> in the ubuntu chat?
<GGourlay> should*
<k1l_> no. you can tell that user that you only want support in the support chat so others could help if needed
<GGourlay> my main problem is that this user asked for remote access, could try to gather information. I don't think Ubuntu thinks this is acceptable.
<k1l_> yes that is right. but you did put the support into pm , too
<GGourlay> Well, the user contacted me... should this user be permitted to keep asking for remote access on ubuntu channels?
<k1l_> which user was it?
<GGourlay> his name is tatertots
<GGourlay> I have screen images of this
<k1l_> well. tell that user that you dont want any more support in pm. and you should not let anyone do that again in pm since then you go outside of the scope of the support channel and the ops.
<GGourlay> can't you ban his ip?
<k1l_> i will talk to that user. but its on your part also that you keep support in the channel. that way we and the supporters or other users can have a watch on it
<k1l_> GGourlay: well, you were fine with getting support on the private messages as long as he didnt offer support with getting access to your system. this is quite difficult. since what people do in pm is outside of the scope of #ubuntu. and wanting access to support is not that uncommon, even thos in #ubuntu we dont want that. but again: dont go into pms if you want the ubuntu channel rules to be active
<GGourlay> k1l_, I understand, clearly. Here is the conversation: https://imgur.com/a/kre61.
<k1l_> reading that i dont know if that is a malicious intention or just trying to speed up the support.
<k1l_> i will talk to that user, but better you keep the support in the #ubuntu channel so other can peer review the advices
<GGourlay> yes, i will use the channel's chat and not pm. I know, he could definitely have both intentions, i don't know. thank's for the help.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-05
<hggdh> can a staffer please give UbuntuIrcCouncil +F on #ubuntu-bd?
<hggdh> nhandler: ^
<nhandler> Sure
<nhandler> hggdh: Done
<hggdh> nhandler: thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-07
<Researcher> Hello all
<cantstanya> ikonia: why don't you ban me from #ubuntu as well then?
<cantstanya> like if you're going to be a pal, at least have the courtesy of doing that.
<ikonia> ?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-31
<teward> who runs meetingology?
<teward> 'cause bot is dead
<hggdh> popey?
<popey> not me.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots indicates that it was AlanBell, not sure if someone picked up after that
<popey> when/where was it last seen? was it klined or something?
<teward> no clue.  but DMB needed it for their meeting and it was gone.
<popey> anyone got a log of the channel handy with joins/parts active that can do a /lastlog meetingology ?
<popey> looks like it dropped last thursday at 23:41 my time
<popey> asking in #canonical-sysadmin if it's a canonical thing or maintained by someone else. i dont know
<hggdh> I have a dim memory of someone taking over; this is why I thought it was popoey
<hggdh> popey even. But my memory is not good on Mondays anyway
<hggdh> I cannot even find an up-to-date source tree for it
<DJones> I've not seen alanbell active in any channels for quite a while
<DJones> However, I seem to remember that somebody else also had access
<Unit193> hggdh: jose.
<hggdh> Unit193: thanks. We we wait, I guess, for jose to come back
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-01
<jose> popey: hey, I do have access to meetingology.
<jose> hggdh, Unit193: I'll check on this in just a bit, just found out
<teward> jose: sounds like we need an additional meetingology admin :/
<teward> also long time no chat.
<jose> sure, I'd be happy to look into it
<jose> yeah, we should catch up sometime
<teward> indeed.
<jose> sorry for the disruption, everyone. meetingology's back online and running as usual.
<teward> jose: you need a monitoring script.  :p
<jose> no, I just need push notifications working again on my znc *stares at teward*
<teward> *stares back at jose, armed with a phaser rifle*
<teward> sorry there's incessant evils today on the BItcoin chats, i'm wielding the phasers of destiny there today :P
<teward> do we know who manages ubottu?
<teward> and its clones
<pleia2> jose: mind if I update the wiki page about bots to put in your name as the contact for meetingology?
<jose> pleia2: go ahead!
<pleia2> done!
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-01
<Nakato20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nakato20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nakato20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Metacity23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ben6419> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdoep7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdoep7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yawkat11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yawkat11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pavlushka> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pavlushka> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pavlushka> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zyley> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matze4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tktech9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<James_T29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m71225> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Edane1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mikedlr9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<n0nada12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nlsun0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Death91611> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cory12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cory12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turska-8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turska-8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turska-8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<timeless10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<timeless10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<timeless10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xnox> there is more of the freenode crappy flood about blah balh see this website on #ubuntu-powerpc channel
<xnox> is there anything we can do, to make it stop?
<Unit193> xnox: You can set channel mode +r or +q $~a
<xnox> ditto on #launchpad-dev
<xnox> Unit193, whatever that means.... i don't know how to do that.... and i don't think i have the powers either
<xnox> Unit193, can you do that?
<Unit193> xnox: Former has the Ubuntu members cloak, latter I'd have to step in as staff..
<xnox> Unit193, do it do it =) a few people on canonical internal channels are reporting #launchpad-dev too... but it seems like everyone is on vacations
<Unit193> Done.
<xnox> Unit193, you are awesome!
<Unit193> xnox: Heh, happy to help!
<jercos11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jercos11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ekl-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ekl-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ekl-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<heinrich599122> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<heinrich599122> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bonn3337> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GingerGeek29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubot5> flocculant called the ops in #ubuntu-quality ()
<Unit193> Delt with.
<sdx235> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sdx235> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sdx235> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Waggie12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LooCfur0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<A5A> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JonathanD22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xnox> Unit193, hmmm.... can you do the #ubuntu-powerpc treatment to #ubuntu-s390x please?
<albel7270> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EdSaperia21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EdSaperia21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rej3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<genii> I remain unconvinced that fentanyl addicts spend money on anything besides fentanyl
<kloeri25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tktech15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DLange13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DLange13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest72310> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest72310> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<danzilio19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danzilio19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<danzilio19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d0nn1e> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<steven5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Vercas18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johnny5619> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tsp> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Unit193> xnox: Looks like you have been taken care of.
<xnox> Unit193, yeap! thanks
<Unit193> \o/
<siinus`29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<siinus`29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Alex`22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shnaw16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shnaw16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shnaw16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<phuzion25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KobrAs27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zanzibar2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<By> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<By> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<By> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Alucard4200> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raziel27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TriJetScud9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Karasu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Geeky_Bear> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-02
<Guest19000> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<christophegx> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brykr14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<christel16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<keithn22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<manish2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<enyc27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<enyc27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest54990> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Evel-Knievel5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spb12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bernalex24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MissionCritical> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SiLuman9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webpigeon11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zyley> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DenSchub15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Corvus`28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Corvus`28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<e127> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<e127> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<e127> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<frmus2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irinix23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^v> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NSCLRP-1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mcspud15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<papabear69> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nukedclx5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nukedclx5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nukedclx5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-03
<sn0wmonster5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<duoi1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hipp> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<possiblyanowl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<possiblyanowl> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<possiblyanowl> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<FuzzySockets> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FuzzySockets> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FuzzySockets> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest97794> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fieldy16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matti> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cooled> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<uptime5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollo1314> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tesu6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SebastianFlyte3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-04
<dirtyroshi> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<LambdaComplex15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jrg22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jrg22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jrg22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johnpark_pj> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<johnpark_pj> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kazuto> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Kazuto> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kazuto> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Torgeir> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Torgeir> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Torgeir> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xenthys14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Xenthys14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<thomas28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<thomas28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Whooa21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Whooa21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<PKBot13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<PKBot13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<PKBot13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rogue2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<rogue2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SkIzZaTo> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<SkIzZaTo> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SkIzZaTo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<pinPoint2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kingsy29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Kingsy29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kingsy29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xenogenesis21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Xenogenesis21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest66680> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest66680> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nukedclx6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<nukedclx6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mist0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mist0> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Pici26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Pici26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<thejoecarroll4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<thejoecarroll4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<BranchPredictor1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<BranchPredictor1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<BranchPredictor1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BranchPredictor1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ThiefMaster26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ThiefMaster26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ljharb18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ljharb18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kaniini_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<L0S> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<L0S> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<L0S> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danmackay2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<holodoc23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<holodoc23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<holodoc23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Connection> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<LEI> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Moyst28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Moyst28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<FiendKing04> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Pilfers> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ravioli6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sins-> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sins-> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest79099> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<MatthewAllan930> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<MatthewAllan930> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MatthewAllan930> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grumble213> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
